# Indoor space per Nigerian/Pygmy?



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

We have 1 ND and 2 P/ND does and 1 ND buck. Right now they are sharing a building but the does are due after Easter and I want to get the space set up for the buck to be separated out from the girls before they kid. Their pasture/wooded area is about 150 ft x 100 ft and I am hoping to divide that area into two and to give the buck his own space in the building. Any ideas on size of indoor/outdoor areas? Thank you for your time and help!

Annie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give him 1/3 of the space you have for the goats.


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks. I know with standard sized chickens I like to go with 3 sq ft of indoor space per bird so I was wondering if there was a "general" space for goats as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> The minimum space needed for a miniature goat in a shelter is 10 sq ft per animal. It must be clean, dry and well ventilated with protection from rain, snow and wind.
> 
> Minimum outdoor area should be at least 130 sq ft per animal.
> 
> Keep in mind amount and type of feed available will determine area size.


I found this info at 7 Dwarfs.com


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I've found this really depends on your personal beliefs. I've also seen sites that give similar dimensions to what liz posted above... however... 10sqft per animal... that's the equivalent of just over 3ftx3ft. That' sounds SOOOO small to me. Of course I'm also in NW WA where it rains a lot. My goats will spend a lot of their time inside. But even the outside sapce requirements... 130 sq ft? That's 10ft x 13ft. Again... WAY too small IMO. My two ND's have about 2000 sq ft of outdoor space, and now as we approach the end of winter... it's almost grassless from the wear. I wish I could give them the other half of the yard, but there's a big cherry tree and some other toxic stuff over there. 

I'm almost done with my new goat barn, which is 10x12. The goats will have about 7x10 of this, roughly. I would go bigger if I could... but cost and permitting keeps me at 10x12 or less. Of course if I were in a dryer/warmer climate... I'd be fine with less indoor space. And with less rain, maybe even less outdoor space.


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

FarmerJen said:


> I've found this really depends on your personal beliefs. I've also seen sites that give similar dimensions to what liz posted above... however... 10sqft per animal... that's the equivalent of just over 3ftx3ft. That' sounds SOOOO small to me. Of course I'm also in NW WA where it rains a lot. My goats will spend a lot of their time inside. But even the outside sapce requirements... 130 sq ft? That's 10ft x 13ft. Again... WAY too small IMO. My two ND's have about 2000 sq ft of outdoor space, and now as we approach the end of winter... it's almost grassless from the wear. I wish I could give them the other half of the yard, but there's a big cherry tree and some other toxic stuff over there.
> 
> I'm almost done with my new goat barn, which is 10x12. The goats will have about 7x10 of this, roughly. I would go bigger if I could... but cost and permitting keeps me at 10x12 or less. Of course if I were in a dryer/warmer climate... I'd be fine with less indoor space. And with less rain, maybe even less outdoor space.


The yard I have fenced in with 6ft tall no-climb horse fence is 150 ft x 100 ft. Partially woods and the rest is open grass. The building I have for them they they all share one room is 8 x 10. So I guess that I will have to allow a smaller area inside for the buck, maybe 4 x 5 and give the girls the rest. I will also fence off a portion of the outside area strictly for the buck. Big enough for now for all to get out of the weather or to go out when it is nice.

Till I can build another, bigger barn....


----------

